# Pakistan Embassy Processing Times



## kaba100 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi All, 

So the more I read the more I see Pakistan is taking 15-18 months to process a PMV or Partner visa. So my questions:

1. Has anyone had success lately? How long was your wait? which visa?
2. What is the best Embassy to apply at in Pakistan, or does it make no difference?
3. Thoughts on him flying to another country to lodge the paperwork. Will that improve wait times?

Thank you : ))


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You have to apply where the applicant is currently a resident (no choice).

Also with people from countries like Pakistan it probably won't matter where they live any apply from anyway because of the security checks. For some reason applications where they are from Pakistan and other very high risk countries take ages.

Best to prepare yourself for at least 18 months and then if you get it before than you are happy (that is what I learnt on our journey).


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Kaba100,
I am sending you a private message because I don't want to sound like I am overriding Mish. We applied for a partner visa from Islamabad in May 2013, but was refused due to difficulty getting NADRA marriage certificate (bribery-could not get it-court case now) and we are in queue at MRT now.
Decision took 12 months, lately ISB applications are 12 months wait. If you have a choice, better to go to Karachi - ISB are tough.
As Mish says, you have no choice but to go to Pakistan if your partner lives there.
Good luck!


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Also, see here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/71130-pakistani-applicants.html


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Mish said:


> You have to apply where the applicant is currently a resident (no choice).
> 
> Also with people from countries like Pakistan it probably won't matter where they live any apply from anyway because of the security checks. For some reason applications where they are from Pakistan and other very high risk countries take ages.
> 
> Best to prepare yourself for at least 18 months and then if you get it before than you are happy (that is what I learnt on our journey).


in every email I send them they always reply by saying it will take 12 months... but not sure :/


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

zoey said:


> in every email I send them they always reply by saying it will take 12 months... but not sure :/


12 months is their stock standard answer. I know someone who took 18 months and was told 12 months up until it passed the 12 months. After that they were told still processing.

With security checks there is no way to know. Some people are even waiting over 2 years.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Mish said:


> 12 months is their stock standard answer. I know someone who took 18 months and was told 12 months up until it passed the 12 months. After that they were told still processing.
> 
> With security checks there is no way to know. Some people are even waiting over 2 years.


Hmmm 

I know this might sound stupid but what do they mean by security checks 
and where do they conduct it from ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

zoey said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I know this might sound stupid but what do they mean by security checks
> and where do they conduct it from ?


They as conducted by ASIO. They are checking with security organisations in the counties the applicant has been in for more than 12 months. They are checking no terrorist activities and things like that. Obviously DIBP don't tell what they fully do.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Mish said:


> They as conducted by ASIO. They are checking with security organisations in the counties the applicant has been in for more than 12 months. They are checking no terrorist activities and things like that. Obviously DIBP don't tell what they fully do.


Ok cool 
Thank you ")


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Zoey,

Our migration agent neglected to tell us about Form 80 (plus a few other things). DIBP asked for Form 80 eight months after we submitted our application. 

The decision on our spouse visa was determined in less than four months after we submitted Form 80 to DIBP.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Hi Zoey,
> 
> Our migration agent neglected to tell us about Form 80 (plus a few other things). DIBP asked for Form 80 eight months after we submitted our application.
> 
> The decision on our spouse visa was determined in less than four months after we submitted Form 80 to DIBP.


Wow pollygoh that was quite quick. Have you also applied through Pakistan embassy? 
It's Been 6 months since we have submitted form 80 but nothing yet.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, we went through Islamabad, Pakistan embassy in 2013-2014. Our spouse visa application was rejected in 2014, mainly because we were unable to get our NADRA marriage certificate. We have taken the secretary, UC Council to court for bribery and refusal to register our marriage certificate with NADRA. 24 court appearances and 11 months later we are still fighting in court to get our NADRA marriage registration certificate, and hoping to get it before the MRT court hearing (due in July 2015).


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Yes, we went through Islamabad, Pakistan embassy in 2013-2014. Our spouse visa application was rejected in 2014, mainly because we were unable to get our NADRA marriage certificate. We have taken the secretary, UC Council to court for bribery and refusal to register our marriage certificate with NADRA. 24 court appearances and 11 months later we are still fighting in court to get our NADRA marriage registration certificate, and hoping to get it before the MRT court hearing (due in July 2015).


Hey does it matter if previous visas have been refused ? Does that mean the one thats in process now will also be refused?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

zoey said:


> Hey does it matter if previous visas have been refused ? Does that mean the one thats in process now will also be refused?


I personally applied for two visas in Nairobi. One was a tourst vise withing the the processing of my 309/100 application. It was refused. The other was in 2013 which was a short stay/business visa it was rejected as well.

Unlike my thoughts that it would affect my partner visa, nothing went wrong and I was granted my 309 visa.

NB: I declared all the two refuses visas in my partner visa application. And even provided the file number of each application refused. Hope that played a role.

Hope this helps

Hassan


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Hassali.abdi said:


> I personally applied for two visas in Nairobi. One was a tourst vise withing the the processing of my 309/100 application. It was refused. The other was in 2013 which was a short stay/business visa it was rejected as well.
> 
> Unlike my thoughts that it would affect my partner visa, nothing went wrong and I was granted my 309 visa.
> 
> ...


THnx Hassan

Yh I have done that also and why they where refused. 
I'm really worried about my partner's perspective visa because so far we have applied for 3 visa in four years and all been refused now the one in process is 12 momths prosessing time and the 12 months will be completed in July and so far I have Heard nothing from the department that's why m really worried because I've been in this relationship for 4 years and havnt have the chance to live together as a couple. If anyone has any suggestions plz help me I will highly appreciate it

THnx


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Try to relax. My husband (then fiance) had 2 tourist visa's refused and his PMV was approved.

Pakistan applicants have to undergo security checks and there is no way to know how long that will take. I read recently that someone had been waiting 17 months for their visa from Pakistan.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait.

Did you apply online or via paper? If online you can always upload some additional evidence if you are worried.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Mish said:


> Try to relax. My husband (then fiance) had 2 tourist visa's refused and his PMV was approved.
> 
> Pakistan applicants have to undergo security checks and there is no way to know how long that will take. I read recently that someone had been waiting 17 months for their visa from Pakistan.
> 
> ...


THnx mish

Yes I've applied online.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi 
What happens after security checks have been done? ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They will make sure medicals and police checks are still valid and if not they will need to be redone. After that the visa is granted.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Mish said:


> They will make sure medicals and police checks are still valid and if not they will need to be redone. After that the visa is granted.


Thanx mish I appreciate your reply 

How about the interviews and everything? ? Do they still do the interview if they have done it for the previous visa?


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey guys

I have the interview soon  but m really nervous I don't know wjat they gonna ask?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Check out the interview sticky - it has a list of what people have been asked. In short they ask about your relationship and questions about your partner.


----------

